# Can anyone advise on visa agents.



## Canadaguy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been reading as much as I can about UK settlement Visas. 
Can anyone advise me of a reputable agent who has offices in both Bangkok and UK. I phoned many of the agents I found on the internet, and most of them had less idea of the visa requirements than I have.
I would be grateful for any help and advice. 
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi - I'm assuming you are in Thailand now, but is the visa for you or a partner (or both), if so what nationality?


----------



## Fiscalo (Aug 15, 2008)

Colinmckenzie said:


> I have been reading as much as I can about UK settlement Visas.
> Can anyone advise me of a reputable agent who has offices in both Bangkok and UK. I phoned many of the agents I found on the internet, and most of them had less idea of the visa requirements than I have.
> I would be grateful for any help and advice.
> Thanks.


My advise: Don't use one, just talk to your embassy or consulate. They know everything.
Save your money!


----------



## Canadaguy (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry did not explain very well. A visa for a Thai national to go to the UK.


----------



## Fiscalo (Aug 15, 2008)

Colinmckenzie said:


> Sorry did not explain very well. A visa for a Thai national to go to the UK.


But that is exactly what I mean! These agents cannot do a Thing! They have no influence. I am sure on the webpage of the embassy in Thailand you will find all the information you need.
Look here: Visas

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

How straightforward it is depends on the reason for the visa request. As the Thai spouse, or civil partner of a UK national, it is reasonably easy, assuming the other conditions are met (sufficient means, place to live in the UK, Thai national speaks adequate English, etc.). The information relating to this is on this page.

However if the situation is more complicated, let us know and we'll see if we can provide some useful advice. I am copying this thread to the UK forum, where there are members who have been through the same process, or know how it works.


----------



## halfnine (Apr 2, 2010)

Between my wife and I we've gone through the visa application process on three separate occasions over the past 2 years (getting here, extensions, etc). While ours did not involve a UK national and a spouse (ours is Tier 1 and spouse which is arguably a little more complicated) our general experience is:

We contacted a few agents and found them to be largely worthless.

I've found the British embassy abroad and the home office in the UK are absolutely unwilling to give any advice if you can even get a hold of them at all

(edited)

Ended up doing all 3 apps on our own, but you really do need to make sure you read it thoroughly and tick all the boxes. Good luck


----------

